# Letter to Calgary Sun - Michael Dorosh



## Gunner (19 Aug 2004)

PUBLICATION:  The Calgary Sun  
DATE:  2004.08.19 
EDITION:  Fin al  
SECTION:  Editorial/Opinion  
PAGE:  14  
COLUMN:  Letter of the Day  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LETTER OF THE DAY COLUMN 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I WAS flabbergasted and practically sickened when a local TV station did a poll about the vets' plates, and the response was two to one against. 

I was therefore very glad to see Rick Bell give us the good news that the province has come to its senses. ("Plates cleared for war vets," Aug. 18.) 

I see my 17 years service with the <Calgary> <Highlanders> qualifies me for the plates. I'd have preferred that only those with operational experience (full-time service in a theatre of war or peace mission) qualify, and so I will leave the plates for the "true" veterans. 

I think I'd feel guilty having that word on my plate as I have only served briefly outside of Canada. 

Michael Dorosh 

(The veterans deserved their latest victory.)


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Aug 2004)

Good lord, I only wrote that yesterday.  They also cut out a lot of it, the letter kind of focussed on the vets rather than myself - but anyway, the good news is the vets got their (our? ;D) plates....


----------



## Lance Wiebe (19 Aug 2004)

Good on you for writing the letter.   

I don't like the New Brunswick criteria either.  Three years service qualifies you for the veteran plates.  Although I can get them easily, I am putting off getting them for now.  Let the real vets enjoy their time with them.  But, I see young privates with them on their cars, they obviously don't know who the distinction is intended for.


----------



## JasonH (19 Aug 2004)

Congrats Dorash and the vets on that victory, I was reading about you guys out east thinken about getten the plates in The Province (Vancouver newspaper).


----------



## Brad Sallows (19 Aug 2004)

I saw a "VAA 001" plate in BC and until I took a closer look thought it was a US plate.  The owner must have showed up early for the line...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Aug 2004)

If I choose I can get a veterans plate but I decided not to. I personally feel that those who served in WW1 (yeah I know most don't drive), WW2 and Korea deserve the right and the respect that these plates are meant to garner.


----------



## Zoomie (19 Aug 2004)

There are lots of Veteran plates around the Comox area.  Every one that I have seen have the elderly driving, so I guess not too many of the boys at the base are getting them <which is good>.  The BC plates are really distinctive and eye catching.

After another frustrating day yesterday at ICBC insuring an out-of-province vehicle, I again proclaim that the CF should have its own driver's license issuing centre and insurance for vehicles that is valid nation-wide.


----------



## GerryCan (19 Aug 2004)

Can anyone enlighten me on the deal with Veterans plates? All i know is that you can get them for free if you get a form signed by the legion.
Do proceeds go to Veterans Affairs, or come from them?
I see everyone and their dog has them here on base, actually I think i've seen everyone but a vet with them.
I can't see myself getting them anytime soon, even though I guess I could, just wondering about them. One day they were here by the hundreds and I have no info at all about them.
Thanks


----------



## atticus (20 Aug 2004)

Does anybody have a pic of one of these plates? This is acually the first I've heard about them. Is it regs only? Because if so that would explain why I've never heard of them.


----------



## qjdb (20 Aug 2004)

http://www.icbc.com/vetplate.html

here is a picture and who is eligble for them, in BC, I am not sure what it is for the rest of the provinces.

"The plates will be available to Veterans who served during wartime or in a post-war capacity. They are also available to Veterans who served during a NATO or UN operation, including members of the RCMP"

To me, that reads that anyone who has been on the dirty end of the stick, actually shooting at someone, or getting shot at, is eligble for these plates.  And in BC at least, you have to get approved by either the Legion, or 2 other veteran's groups.  So, no, I don't think that there are going to be too many 20-year-olds driving around with them, unless they have been to Afghanistan.

Quentin


----------



## Lance Wiebe (20 Aug 2004)

In New Brunswick the regulations read:



> For the purpose of this application a Veteran means "any person who has honourably:
> "¢ served for a minimum of three years (may still be serving) in the Canadian Armed Forces, or the armed
> forces of another Commonwealth country or of a wartime ally of Canada or another Commonwealth country,
> "¢ served in the Merchant Navy or Ferry Command during wartime,
> ...



Which is why you see so many young fellas with them on......

Here's a pic:


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Aug 2004)

What's interesting to note here is that there are two definitions of veteran in use. BC is using the DND/VAC version that says you were MOC qualified and honourably discharged. Most of the other provinces are using the Legion definition that includes serving members with at least 3 years in. If I get some time tomorrow, I might post a province-by-province synopsis of the rules.

I agree with most of the other posters here about displaying the plates. While I do have over 26 years in and I'm getting ready for my 8th tour, I'll wait until I retire.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 Aug 2004)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> What's interesting to note here is that there are two definitions of veteran in use. BC is using the DND/VAC version that says you were MOC qualified and honourably discharged. Most of the other provinces are using the Legion definition that includes serving members with at least 3 years in. If I get some time tomorrow, I might post a province-by-province synopsis of the rules.
> 
> I agree with most of the other posters here about displaying the plates. While I do have over 26 years in and I'm getting ready for my 8th tour, I'll wait until I retire.



The Legion definition is obviously an attempt to boost their flagging numbers.  I think that's fine and appropriate for their purposes, it is too bad the people in charge of the plates either don't realize why the Legion defines it that way, or doesn't care.


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Aug 2004)

As promised...

Definition of veteran:

1.        VAC and the Department of National Defence (DND) have extended veteran status to former Canadian Forces members and Reserve Force members who: 

- meet DND's military occupational classification requirements (MOC-qualified); and 
- have been released from the Forces with an honourable discharge.
(on a side note, VAC has not included these folks for the purposes of veteran benefits)

2.        The Legion has its own definition of a veteran passed by dominion convention in 2000 which includes currently serving members as well as those who served with Commonwealth or its wartime allies; or who has served in the merchant navy or Ferry Command during wartime. 

Province-by -province status:

NS: Legion definition

ON: Legion definition

NL: Legion definition

BC: VAC/DND definition

PEI: Legion definition

NWT: under development

AB: under development, formal announcement on 3 Sep

MB: under development

PQ: not being considered

SK: under development

YT: unknown, maybe under development

NV: unknown

So as it stands right now, 9 jurisdictions have approved or are developing Veteran plates. Only one is currently using the DND/VAC definition. I notice that neither definition includes operational service.


----------



## Eowyn (25 Aug 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> The Legion definition is obviously an attempt to boost their flagging numbers.   I think that's fine and appropriate for their purposes, it is too bad the people in charge of the plates either don't realize why the Legion defines it that way, or doesn't care.



The Legion's definition of a veteran has nothing to do with Legion membership.  The membership criteria can be found here.  http://www.legion.ca/asp/docs/member/mem_who_e.asp

They probably have a more inclusive definition of Veteran so that they can help more people.


----------

